# 2012 Can Am Renegade 1000R



## fstang24

Well switched over to the dark side, sold my 2011 Rzr S, and bought my Renegade 1000R today, this thing is scary powerful, loving it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Nice rene bro, any mods planned for it:bigeyes:? Now that you have this rene, are you going to get rid of the brute?


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice man...bet she realy looks good in the sun...


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## fstang24

thanks guys no plans to get rid of my brute as of now, hell I choose to get rid of the rzr over the brute, I love my brute, rzr just wasnt for me, I sold it to a guy and he was on top of the world happy, i gave him a good deal, now Im happy finally got the quad i always wanted too own since they came out in 07 I believe, but in the 1000R version..lol will post better pics soon


----------



## fstang24

as far as mods go this thing doesnt need much, just a better free flowing muffler, that car muffler aint going to cut it...lol


----------



## tx_brute_rider

I was anxious in racing my dynoed brute vs. yours, but now I have no chance, now that you got yourself a 100 rene.:34: That thing would annihilate my brute even with all the mods, only way I'll race you is in your brute.


----------



## fstang24

tx_brute_rider said:


> I was anxious in racing my dynoed brute vs. yours, but now I have no chance, now that you got yourself a 100 rene.:34: That thing would annihilate my brute even with all the mods, only way I'll race you is in your brute.


I will be glad too line up the brute with yours bro, but yeah with all the mods i have on my brute, it dont stand a change with the gade,lol that thing has an incredible amount of torque in high gear.....


----------



## tx_brute_rider

^Yea I figured, imagine all that power with Dual Looned Tuned Exhaust ,programmer, and a Dyno Tune...:rockn: Thing would be godly fast:bigeyes:


----------



## JD GREEN

Nice ride!!! I bet you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I wanted your rzr. lol. Just don't have the cash yet.


----------



## fstang24

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah I wanted your rzr. lol. Just don't have the cash yet.


 Sorry Polaris didnt know, I was surprised how fast that thing sold....the guy who bought it from had an 09 rzr that he was selling, he wanted the rzr s version so he bought mine plus it was close to new and alot has changed since 2009 to 2011


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I stopped yesterday but our local Polaris dealer is small. They only had 2 rzr's a stripped down 800 and an 800 with some accessories. But it doesn't matter it will be a year before we can get one :-(


----------



## fstang24

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah I stopped yesterday but our local Polaris dealer is small. They only had 2 rzr's a stripped down 800 and an 800 with some accessories. But it doesn't matter it will be a year before we can get one :-(


Patience bud, its always better to take your time and do it the right way than rushing into it and regretting it later, only way I was able to purchase my renegade is cause I sold the rzr, so nothing actualy came out of my pocket if that makes sense, I had to sell one to get another one....


----------



## 03maxpower

Vfj is working with muzzy to get a good exhaust for them I think he said he is putting the proto type on his any day now. Nice bike I dont think you went to the darkside but the brightside


----------



## NMKawierider

03maxpower said:


> I dont think you went to the darkside but the brightside


Yeah..historicly, the Dark Side referred to Kawasaki...cause once you were in, it was like the dark side of the force..hard to get away from...lol


----------



## fstang24

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah..historicly, the Dark Side referred to Kawasaki...cause once you were in, it was like the dark side of the force..hard to get away from...lol


 lol guys, well what does that make me, im playing both sides of the fence, i still have the brute and now the gade....:rockn:


----------



## fstang24

by the way just noticed this sticker on the renegade below the bars, I was like wow is it that serious.....


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Congrats looks like a nice bike, i dont want to ride or even see one though because im sure ill want one if i do lol


----------



## NMKawierider

fstang24 said:


> lol guys, well what does that make me, im playing both sides of the fence, i still have the brute and now the gade....:rockn:


That makes you....one...bad...mofo...


----------



## tx_brute_rider

''It may exceed the performance of other ATVs you have ridden in the past'', it sure will, being the biggest motor on a stock quad:bigok: Lol Can-am secretly making fun of other brands... Honda and Yamaha to be specific, lol.


----------



## fstang24

nmkawierider said:


> That makes you....one...bad...mofo...


 hell yea!!!!:domo: I think i got the best of both worlds now!!!!!


----------



## fstang24

08GreenBrute said:


> Congrats looks like a nice bike, i dont want to ride or even see one though because im sure ill want one if i do lol


I totally know how you feel, thats why I stayed away from dealership when they came out until I knew I had the funds to purchase it, tell you what though I know these atv's are high dollar but imo they are worth every penny, the build, quality, and high tech engineering that goes into these things are awesome


----------



## 03maxpower

Ill see how badazz they are in the spring when I race vfj at his ride


----------



## speedman

i like the brute force cause its a big bike and very comfortable i feel like its more for utility and then you have the renegade that is just a fast looking bike lol and it is lol im getting one, i just dont know if i should keep the brute or sell her. i really wanna keep her.


----------



## fstang24

If you can keep it, i still have mine, I sold my rzr s, so therefore i was able to buy my gade, the only way I will sell the brute is unless i have too or simply just dont use it anymore, as of right now i plan on keeping it.


----------



## kawboy1

Congrats mate! Nice ride.


----------



## swampthing

sweet "gade" man, welcome to the dark side.


----------



## fstang24

thanks guys


----------



## speedman

Yeah I'm keeping it, I'm gonna save up some money so I can put a down payment on the xxc gade I think. I figured buy the best one not standard lol


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## asheborogn

Truly Badass...


----------



## fstang24

asheborogn said:


> Truly Badass...


 thanks


----------



## asheborogn

I wanted one but couldnt justify the $4500 price diff between the can am and my new 2012 Brute Force...


----------



## deadman inc

Good deal there bud. Hope to see ya out at 90 sometime...


----------



## fstang24

thanks deadman


----------



## DownSouthBrute

fstang24 said:


> by the way just noticed this sticker on the renegade below the bars, I was like wow is it that serious.....


 love the warning sticker lmao


----------

